# doll cradle for my daughter



## phinds (Jan 19, 2012)

Another one from the photo album. Back many years ago when I used to make a few things besides bowls [actually back then I DIDN'T make bowls] I made this doll cradle for my daughter's Xmas present one year.

I picked the aromatic red cedar to have heart/sap streaking on purpose 'cause I liked the look, and it's finished with polyurethane.

[attachment=1214]
[attachment=1215]


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2012)

That's awesome Paul. Love the grain and I'm sure that back then, your daughter loved it too.


----------



## JMC (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with the color mix, very nice.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice! this is my favourite so far!


----------

